# Help!  Ideas for keeping mice out of generator, and eating gas line over gas tank??



## Dapajedest (Jul 9, 2019)

Leaving m/h plugged in and radio cranked (rural area) has worked keeping mice out of cabin and storage compartments, BUT, this is the third time I've had to have it towed to a shop because they nested over the gas tank and chewed thru the flexible hose connection, and also filled my generator with nesting stuff.  Short of chaining a bunch of feral cats (or mountain lions) to all three axles, does anyone have any ideas/suggestions??I
I've tried the urine and hot pepper products, Irish spring (they eat the shavings), dryer sheets (makes good, warm nesting materials), all to no avail.
HELP!


----------



## david_pearson (Jul 24, 2019)

I've heard that mice hate moth balls. You could try placing containers of them near the equipment and see if it helps.


----------



## david_pearson (Jul 24, 2019)

Sorry, totally missed that you should've probably seen this tip here: https://forum.rvusa.com/threads/technique-for-keeping-rats-and-mice-out-of-an-rv.13811/
Another idea is to make a metal shed near the generator or use a hardware cloth with small openings.


----------



## House Husband (Jun 23, 2020)

There are critter ridders in spray cans that you can buy at big box hardware stores. Worked for me.

Richard


----------

